# Detailer required



## EDDIE12 (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi, am looking to get my EVO IX and the wifes BMW detailed. Could someone please tell me who they think is the best in Northern Ireland for doing detailing. Thanks:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

here you go mate

This is the official supporter section


----------



## Moderator (Feb 24, 2006)

As above

Sorry deano mate

Just clocked your online pal :thumb:


----------

